# Daughter's wedding dress



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have not been on the forum much lately. About three months ago, I began the quest to make the dresses for my youngest daughter's wedding, which happened this past weekend. 
She requested something classic, vintage , with a twist : the train, or skirt, had to be removeable.
Additionally, the dress's skirt had to be 'twirly', since she and her husband met at a line dancing club, and they would be doing a lot of dancing at the reception, including a choregraphed first dance.
What I (we) came up with was a 1957 Vintage Vogue pattern (V 2903) done with lace over satin, a taffeta yoke inset ,and lace cap sleeves.
The original pattern was unlined, but she wanted a high/ low hem cut, so I fully lined the dress. I also added pockets, which she and the bridesmaids were very happy about.
The bottom portion, a completely separate 'system ' is fashioned with McCall's pattern 3449. Made of taffeta and totally satin lined , a yoke top skirt with train, and underpinnings attached, (Simplicity pattern 5006 net and lining slip with yoke), allowed her to simply step out of the skirt, after the formal part of the ceremony and photography was done and carry on with the dancing.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

My heavens. Too bad you didn’t contribute some time and talent to your daughter’s wedding. KIDDING! What a loving and lovely job you did. Wonderful work. Love the act of handing your shawl over to her. Your post practically reduces me to tears.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What a beautiful dress!


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Windmill Knitter said:


> My heavens. Too bad you didn't contribute some time and talent to your daughter's wedding. KIDDING! What a loving and lovely job you did. Wonderful work. Love the act of handing your shawl over to her. Your post practically reduces me to tears.


I know, me too! This wedding has love written all over it. Congratulations... and you did a stellar job!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

That's a very pretty dress. Your daughter is lucky to have such a talented mother.


----------



## harmonymilll (Mar 23, 2014)

How special for your lovely daughter. Sounds like they had a fun wedding


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful dress, beautiful bride. Love the lace pattern.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous dress. I love the front. Great dancing dress.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, you are very, very, creative.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful bride, gorgeous dress.


----------



## Glen Cove (Mar 8, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! A gift that will be with her forever!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your beautiful daughter is lucky to have such a loving, talented and creative Mother. The dress is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

This was truly custom made--with all the attributes she wanted--but still beautiful! I know how much love went into the designing and sewing. You should be very proud.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

The dress is beautiful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful dress and bride!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

misslucille40 said:


> I have not been on the forum much lately. About three months ago, I began the quest to make the dresses for my youngest daughter's wedding, which happened this past weekend.
> She requested something classic, vintage , with a twist : the train, or skirt, had to be removeable.
> Additionally, the dress's skirt had to be 'twirly', since she and her husband met at a line dancing club, and they would be doing a lot of dancing at the reception, including a choregraphed first dance.
> What I (we) came up with was a 1957 Vintage Vogue pattern (V 2903) done with lace over satin, a taffeta yoke inset ,and lace cap sleeves.
> ...


Beautiful girl and beautiful work , well done . I LOVE the cowboy boots )


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> This was truly custom made--with all the attributes she wanted--but still beautiful! I know how much love went into the designing and sewing. You should be very proud.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I will post later some pictures of the bides maids dresses. I didn't take any pictures,( what I posted were taken by my older daughter, who was maid of honor) so will have to wait for the formal photos to be released. 
Their dresses were much easier, since they chose McCall's 6953, a dress that already had a High/low hem option, so I only needed to make a few adjustments and add a self belt with a pendant.


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

You are to be commended for creating such a beautiful wedding dress and shawl for your daughter!
Absolutely very talented!


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

You are to be commended for creating such a beautiful wedding dress and shawl for your daughter!
Absolutely very talented!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

First! Your daughter is gorgeous and her smile is like sunshine! The dress is all that she asked for. You should be very proud, as I'm sure you are, but....where is a pic of you helping her get ready.? Loved the whole post! Thx.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

So creative! You are very talented. Bride is beautiful in her wonderful dress.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I forgot to include tthree things in my original post
1. I am a pessimist ( realist?) when using patterns for formal wear, when a set amount of fabric ( usually a yard over the required amount of each fabric) has been purchased , so before I started the final dresses, I made a sample dress for each girl out of a different fabric each girl chose. That way, I could make alterations directly to the pattern as I cut the Real dress. So each girl gets 2 complete dresses, instead of 1.
2. My daughter, the bride, after seeing herself in a rear view of her fitting dress, said to delay starting her REAL dress, as she was going on a diet because, and I quote ' My elbows look fat'. 
So I didn't start her dress until September 10. She actually did lose 3" in the hips and 2" in the waist, but none in the arms. I could almost have predicted that ????
3. My oldest daughter, the maid of honor, had a baby last October, and had been suffering from ulcerative colitis for over 4 years. When we did initial measurements in January, she still had baby weight, and was on steroids, which remained the case until after a total colorectal removal surgery in August, which meant I was at her home for 10 days during/after surgery, and could not get her true measurements until October 6. Then I made 2 ( 300 mile ) trips to fit her first dress, and then , a week later, her second dress, because she could not ride that far yet. 
All while running my own business and taking care of my husband, who is not in the best of health.
That I finished everything on time is a miracle.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

just perfect, everything she wanted and more,


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> First! Your daughter is gorgeous and her smile is like sunshine! The dress is all that she asked for. You should be very proud, as I'm sure you are, but....where is a pic of you helping her get ready.? Loved the whole post! Thx.


I didn't help her get ready. I could hear it all happening, and peeked at the process a few times, but I was in a separate room, doing a last minute steaming of the three dresses. Which I finished in the nick of time, driving back to the hotel to wash and comb my hair, get dressed, help hubby dress, get us back in the car and back to the venue , 5 minutes before the wedding was due to start.
The first time I saw her all together was backstage before the ceremony began.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

You are really an amazing lady and your daughter's heart must be bursting with love and thanksgiving! You also must be very proud of all you did for her special day! God bless you! An afterthought: years ago an aunt had a similar dress for her son's wedding. I'm a seamstress too and I practically took her apart looking at her dress! What an ingenious idea!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautiful in every way....and I love the boots! Congrats to all!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That is a gorgeous dress. My daughter had a fifties style wedding, but we bought the dress and head piece.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! She is beautiful in it and you created the perfect dress for the perfect day. Lots of love evident.


----------



## PamiS (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful job!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful dress, beautiful Shawl, Great pictures... you did a fantastic job...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE your story!! Amazing what you accomplished in 3 months. The dress and the shawl are beautiful as is your glowing daughter. Happiness is written all over her and her hubby. What a fun wedding that must have been.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

You are very talented and your daughter looked beautiful. Mazal Tov! Much happiness to all of you! 

Great photos, by the way.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow. WOW! I am in awe of your skill. My heart is full, seeing your work and how happy she is. It brings tears to my eyes to see mothers and daughters cherishing each other. I wish her every happiness in her marriage.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful dress and sucha beautiful, happy bride. You are very talented to have made that.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful dress, you are an exceptional mum. Your daughter looks so very pleased. Can i ask what are the baubles on her hair and grooms tie, also one in center picture. Orbs maybe


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> Beautiful dress, you are an exceptional mum. Your daughter looks so very pleased. Can i ask what are the baubles on her hair and grooms tie, also one in center picture. Orbs maybe


In the last picture, the orbs you see are bubbles. They used plastic cowboy boots with bubble solution as place cards. We blew bubbles to send them on their way. 
Her headpiece was a birdcage veil, held in place with a large comb on one side and a small one on the other. They each had frosted plastic flowers and beads. You might also be seeing those.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos with us and the story behind the fabulous dress.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning daughter, stunning dress....you really are very very creative ????


----------



## unomagnificent (Oct 29, 2018)

So beautiful! And such a lovely bride. ???? Congratulations!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You did a great job on it. Everything to her specifications. Hot great is that! She looks very happy with the dress.


----------



## Guz (Oct 25, 2018)

Beautiful job You are so talented


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous wedding dress. You are a very talented & experienced seamstress. Kudos to you & congratulations to the married couple!


----------



## Homeworkforme (Oct 30, 2018)

Great job. You did a very good job. It turned out insanely beautiful dress.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful dress.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh wow!! That is absolutely beautiful! And so is your daughter! She's a very lucky lady to have such a talented and loving mom! Hope they have many happy years together!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to say you did a great job..beautiful dress...and shawl..


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

What a lovely bride. The dress is not bad either LOL. Anne


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

What wonderful creativity. And it looks like they really had a lot of fun at their wedding - as it should be!


----------



## tatter300 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful dress for a beautiful bride!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

What a lucky girl to have such a clever Mum - the dress is beautiful and so is the shawl - you are very talented!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful daughter and a beautiful dress. You are very talented and created a beautiful wedding dress!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Incredible job-just gorgeous!


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

She looks so happy,well done Mom!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

You made a gorgeous dress!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful all the way around. Thanks so much for sharing your joy with us. (Love how you wore the shawl and then passed it on to her. New family tradition?) jberg


----------



## dixiedarling (Nov 26, 2017)

You did such a great job making your daughter's wedding the one of her dreams. She will always fondly remember that day.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

What a beautiful dress and shawl! I wish her and her new husband many years of love and happiness. You’re a great Mother!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great solution for the dress! Very creative.


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

My Goodness, you are so clever! Beautiful dress and daughter. Congratulations.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I really like the shawl - the color and the drape of it. Just perfect.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

The dress is beautiful, and very unique. Congratulations!


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

The dress is lovely! Love the cowboy boots!!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful dress and stunning bride. Well done, Mom!


----------



## Big mama (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful and elegant. Love the design.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Simply WOW!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a great wedding! Everyone looks so happy <3


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: Absolutely beautiful dress!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow. You are just an awesome loving mom!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! A beautiful bride in a beautiful dress. The two go hand in hand. Well done!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

You did great job. Every stitch with love and what a beautiful keepsake for your daughter.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely! And what a smart idea, having a removable longer skirt.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Stunning dress!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

You’re a very talented lady! What a joy that must have been for you and your daughter! Congratulations all around.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

All I can say is "WOW!!". So Mama, did you make your own dress too? Everything is beautiful!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful dress, wonderful story, what a happy bride! You have great talent!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

jtchip said:


> All I can say is "WOW!!". So Mama, did you make your own dress too? Everything is beautiful!


I didn't make my dress. No time. But I got to wear the pretty green shawl until my daughter left on her honeymoon.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

What Talent and what a beautiful bride and exceptional lovely dress 

How nice you are.


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful, and such a great idea!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful and so clever.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome gown! Beautiful daughter. Looks so happy!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Incredible dress. You've got talent!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

The dress, the daughter, her smile and shawl all beautiful!


----------

